# Brawl In Quincy Spills Into Water



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Five Youth Arrested_

*BOSTON -- *Quincy firefighters were forced to rescue a man who jumped off a pier to escape a fight among a couple carloads of teens armed with baseball bats and a crowbar.

The fight at a CVS parking lot injured two people. Quincy police Sgt. Stephen Igo said about five youths were arrested.

Police were investigating the cause of the fight, which broke out before 9 p.m. Saturday.

Firefighters found the man who jumped off the pier sitting on a lobster trap in waist-deep water. He wasn't seriously injured, but he taken to Quincy Medical Center for evaluation.

A Coast Guard boat and helicopter were brought in to help search for a second person believed in the water, but no one was found and the search was called off shortly before 11 p.m. Authorities believe no second person actually went into the water.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police nab 5 after Quincy brawl*

_By Patriot Ledger staff_
QUINCY - Five men were arrested this weekend after a brawl among youths wielding bats and crowbars.

The five allegedly attacked another group who had fought them the previous night outside the Store 24 on Washington Street, police said.

Officers arrived at the CVS at 626 Southern Artery at 8:50 p.m. Saturday and saw a group of men threatening each other, Capt. John Dougan said.

Detective William Ward ordered them to lie face down on the ground. Kevin French, 19, allegedly came around the side of the building carrying a bat, which he threw under a car, Dougan said.

One man, Joshua Penison, 25, escaped the attackers by jumping into the Town River. Firefighters found him perched on a lobster trap, waist deep in the water.

He and Christopher Hathaway, 18, were treated at Quincy Medical Center and released.

French, of 83 Union St., Quincy, was charged with assault with a dangerous weapon, Dougan said.

Four other Quincy men were charged with disorderly conduct: Michael Clifford, 20, 338 Copeland St.; Kyle Daniels, 19, 133 South Walnut St.; Michael Sullivan, 19, 21 Taffrail Rd.; and Gary Uvanitte, 17, 966 Furnace Brook Parkway.

All five were to be arraigned today in Quincy District Court.

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger


----------

